# another night in Destin



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

My wife Hannah and I took our weekly trip to the beach yesterday. a couple of the guys from school stopped by to check it out and made landing these beasts a little easier. 

our first hookup was around 4pm. Hannah was on it but after only 5 or 6 seconds the main line broke. i think i may have messed up my uni knot to the 100lb shock leader... bummer. but i got her set up and back in the water in no time. 

soon after my rod takes off and i finally get to put a bend in my CUI since getting here. 










after a good 15 mins i have her over the sand bar and in the wade gut. another 5 and i wrestler her on shore. 

6'8" and prego! explains why she was so sluggish. 



























soon after Hannah hooks up again and after 5 mins i'm confident my knots will hold. 









then my rod goes off again and its a double!









i land mine before she does and it went 6'9"

shes still on for another 10 mins. when finally she comes over the sand bar and we're able to get her on the beach


















7'1" and fat!









after the releases i get both rods back in the water and bring in the bait i had kayaked out earlier. it had some marks but nothing was big enough to take the whole thing. 

just before sunset









yep. hooked up again!

45mins later Hannahs still going strong and she's starting to fill her spool back up. it had taken her down to the last 1/4 of line. 









finally beach it after an hour and its 7' 1/4"









she wants me to make it clear that she's not sitting on the shark. she's just squating down with a leg over it. 









sharks may have been hurt in the making of this post, but none were abused and we did our best to get them unhooked and back in the water as quickly and safely as possible. 

tight lines guys!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

awesome pics! im jealous:notworthy:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice pictures thks for posting


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good job man. we have been trying to shark off of pcola beach but not catching anything but atlantic sharpnose's. what were ya"ll using as bait?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> good job man. we have been trying to shark off of pcola beach but not catching anything but atlantic sharpnose's. what were ya"ll using as bait?


We should trade spots. I want some meat for the freezer. Unfortunately no small black tips or sharp nose for us. 

I just get a bunch of scraps from the fish markets. AJ and pompano work best though. They like grouper too.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i wish, id like to get some nice 7footers like that. and they just give the scraos to you? we usaully buy some mullet and use ray when we catch it but if i can get it for free thats great. thanksfor the post though. tight lines.


----------

